# Why "mi" in this sentence?



## Orkide

Günaydın herkese

I found this sentence in my exercise book:

_Birkaç bira içti *mi*, ağzı kapanmak bilmiyor._

What's the use of "mi" in this sentence? I don't have a clue..

The exercise wasn't about the use of "mi" by the way, it was about "bilmek", and its translations. 

çok teşekkürler

O.


----------



## Stambouliote

it is a common saying. it means *"when *he drinks some beer...."


----------



## Orkide

Stambouliote said:


> it is a common saying. it means *"when *he drinks some beer...."



Oh, thank you! I never heard it before..


----------



## Stambouliote

you're welcome. Please note the sometimes it might be used in place of "as soon as" too.


----------



## al-sirbi

_içti *mi = içer içmez 

as soon as ...
*_


----------



## Orkide

al-sarbi said:


> _içti *mi = içer içmez
> 
> as soon as ...
> *_



Aha! Thank you very much


----------



## Orkide

Stambouliote said:


> you're welcome. Please note the sometimes it might be used in place of "as soon as" too.



thanks 
I think that would be the best translation in this sentence.


----------



## Volcano

*I don't think that it is as soon as in the sentence.If so, he drinks some beer then **immediately **starts to prattle.I think the sentence means when he drinks 2-3 beers (finished), he doesn't shut up or after 2-3 beers.Sample for as soon as regarding mi

Geldi mi hemen gideceğiz - As soon as he comes, we will go*

*'As soon as' means 'when something happens - immediately afterwards'. 'As soon  as' is very similar to 'when' it emphasizes that the event will occur  immediately after the other.*

*The translation to me is when or after.*


----------



## e174043

Orkide said:


> Günaydın herkese
> 
> I found this sentence in my exercise book:
> 
> _Birkaç bira içti *mi*, ağzı kapanmak bilmiyor._
> 
> 
> *O.*




Birkaç bira içti*diğinde /* içti*ği zaman  ,*ağzı kapanmak bilmez.

Maybe you had heard that before.


----------



## Orkide

e174043 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Birkaç bira içti*diğinde /* içti*ği zaman  ,*ağzı kapanmak bilmez.
> 
> Maybe you had heard that before.




Yes indeed! I know that construction. Thank you


----------



## Orkide

Volcano said:


> *I don't think that it is as soon as in the sentence.If so, he drinks some beer then **immediately **starts to prattle.I think the sentence means when he drinks 2-3 beers (finished), he doesn't shut up or after 2-3 beers.Sample for as soon as regarding mi
> 
> Geldi mi hemen gideceğiz - As soon as he comes, we will go*
> 
> *'As soon as' means 'when something happens - immediately afterwards'. 'As soon  as' is very similar to 'when' it emphasizes that the event will occur  immediately after the other.*
> 
> *The translation to me is when or after.*



You might be right. No, you áre right  
"When" is better indeed.

Thanks


----------



## allespendro

when is, of course, better here. it doesn't mean as soon as in your sentence.


----------

